# IIS setup



## DJ-TM (Jul 23, 2003)

im wanting to setup IIS on my system so i can develop ASP applications, it will just be used for internal access i.e. not used as a proper web server.

so i installed IIS from my windows 2k pro setup, but what else do i need to do?

i created a folder in wwwroot called testsite and placed an asp page inside it called default.asp.

then opened up IE 6 and typed http://localhost/testsite/default.asp expecting to be presented with my asp file, instead i get "this page cannot be displayed".

i have tried computer name and ip address inplace of localhost but still no joy, what am i missing?


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

IIS actually logs on to your computer as a user usually called IUSR_PC1 or IUSR_<computer name>

In order to get proper IIS functionality, the IUSR user account must have full administrator privileges. I am assuming you are familiar with Windows 2000/XP user account/group settings, so I will not go into detail about this.

You must also set a default page from your IIS control panel. The preset default page is default.asp (which seems to be the one you are using). Also, check if IIS is started. Try going to http://localhost/ (assuming you copied the default.asp file to wwwroot). If this works, you may not have included the testsite folder into your IIS website. What I usually do is create a root folder and move my website there.

Last, but not least, check your ASP page for syntax. try this as your sample asp page:

<%
response.write("it works")
response.write("

it works

")
%>

it should work. Also, if u want further help, please provide your default.asp page (convert it to a text file) and any specific error code you get.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

IUSER should NOT have full administrative rights to anything. The one bad thing about running IIS on a workstation is that you can only sset up one site at a time. If you are going to do any serious development get a server OS you can set up to use multiple IP addresses with multiple web sites running at once. I still haven't figured out IIS on Win2k WS, I just use NT4 server and IIS4 for anything I want to set up.


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockn: I use IIS on my workstation to test all my asp... i have win2k pro... it works fine for me. not sure why you say you should never give IUSER full admin rights... 
and... i have several sites setup in my IIS... the wwwroot folder is created for you.. then you can create subfolders for each website and put the files in those folders... then you just have to set what page you want to use as a default for that folder and you got it going..... but maybe i totally missed your point....


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I_USR should be set up as an internet guest account. It should not have full admin rights. It's a special account used for anonymous login to the website so people or you can view the webpage etc.. You can require a password if you want, but either way, it should be set to deny any kind of write permissions. I can be more specific about the settings if needed.

@DJ-TM

Have you tried just a regular html file to see if anythings working.

You have to make sure the IIS Administration and www service are started.

Sometimes on Win2k, you have to drop your local intranet security settings for IE if they are set too high.

Check your IIS Config.

start
run
%SystemRoot%\system32\inetsrv\iis.msc

right-click on "Default Website"
left-click on properties
Switch to home directory tab
make sure the path to your wwwroot folder is correct
set the just the "read" checkbox
For execute permissions, set "scripts only".

still under the home directory tab, click on "configuration" and make sure the asp extension is in the list and associtated with C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\asp.dll

To check that the IIS servers is running..

start
run
services.msc
make sure IIS Admin is started, http ssl is started, and World Wide Web Service is started.

also, just put the default.asp page in the root of the wwwroot folder instead of inside the test folder.


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

sorry, my mistake, IUSER/IUSR should not be given either admin or guest privileges

iusr should be allowed write privileges because, otherwise, it wouldnt be able to store info in a database or write a file or...

just give iusr "user" writes. anyway, if ur gonna use it LOCALLY ONLY, theres no harm in giving it admin privileges as long as there is no internet connection


----------



## DJ-TM (Jul 23, 2003)

thanks for all the info 

I will reinstall IS when i get home later and test out your suggestions, ive got the damn thing working here at work but at home its just a pain.

i will report back later.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

edit for above post #5
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\asp.dll

for win2K should be 

C:\winnt\system32\inetsrv\asp.dll


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

shadow2531 >>
more appropriatlely, it should br C:\<windows folder>\sestem32\inetsrv\asp.dll

and im having a problem serving a webpage from iis also. most likely this is a tcp/ip setting problem. when someone send an http request to my ip ( like http://111.222.121.212/ ) they get a unresolved host message. and if anyone pings my ip address they get a request timed out.

y???

and secondly,

y me????  u dont have to answer that

PS: i have a 4mb\2mb (in\out) adsl conn and a non-static ip, but i dont disconnect from the internet...

im using iis 5.1 and wxp pro

help!!!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Even more approprietly it should be %SystemRoot%\system32\inetsrv\asp.dll , but anyways.

Anyways, the default values for IIS shouldn't really have to be changed. It should be ready to go when it's installed.

I used to run win2K with IIS. It was good for testing and I never had a problem serviing it up using a dynamic ip address. Of course the IIS has a limit on connections.

I'm running server 2K3 right now. IIS6.0 works fine and everything, but I have it all disabled because I use apache.

I only use IIS for asp, but you can set up asp with mod perl on apache. 

I would say forget IIS and use apache, with php, python, perl etc.

Anyways, I remember on win2K, IIS would do what's happening to you. I would have to stop the services and restart and sometimes restart the computer or end task on explorer and reload explorer.

Again, the local intranet security settings for IE affect IIS.

In the config for IIS, you have to set the ip to use. Normally it's set to nothing, but you can set it to your current IP.

I think it's at the top of the home directory tab in IIS config for the site in question.

I've always found IIS a little screwy. Of course they got it pretty good with IIS 6.


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

i have setup the ip, i think its atcp/ip problem


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

hmm not sure. If you want, I can attempt to view a page on your system to get a better picture of what's goin on.

you can pm me the ip address of the server and serve it up for a bit.

I would like to see a picture of the could not be resolved page.

You are letting IIS through your firewall right?

punch in your ip address at netcraft.com and see if it even detects your system.

Punch in the ip address at
http://www.rexswain.com/httpview.html
just to see.


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

shadow, see new post(ip number problem)


----------



## DJ-TM (Jul 23, 2003)

all working now guys 

thanks


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

well, then tell us when u have a running website, and ur welcome


----------

